# what age can female goat kids get pregnant?



## sonya123 (Dec 4, 2016)

Our kids are now 2 months, and still nursing. We have 2 little females, 3 intact males we plan on selling in September . At what age exactly can the female kids get pregnant ? I keep reading the males are sexually mature at 2 months but there is conflicting info on the females. Some websites say 4 months, some say 2 months. Guy that has goats down the road says he has his 7 month old with the females and they won't breed because it is out of season. So , do I need to remove the little boys from the little girls so they won't get pregnant already now? Is it too early for the boys to stop nursing at this age? They are about 90% Kiko goats


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Some breeds are more "seasonal" than others.
If you want to prevent pregnancies you should separate them at weaning, or 3 months.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

With good kid management in place, kids can be weaned as early as 8 weeks of age. Many starting out or with questionable management strongly benefit from a prolonged nursing period, and most just plan on weaning around 12 weeks of age. 

I'd separate at around 10 weeks for intact males. Usually when doelings get bred - I've heard as young as 2 months as well - it's by siblings usually. Out of season is helpful but it is not something I'd take chances with personally - it's easy enough to prevent in a more assured manner. . I've heard through the years of a few seasonal breed does kidding out at weird times of the year at just 8ish months of age. It's so easy to prevent. 

Most males born are not breeding quality anyways, so breeding can also be easily avoided simply by castrating them without having to separate. Then you can raise them out without fear of breeding and avoid earlier weaning.


----------



## sonya123 (Dec 4, 2016)

you get more money for intact males when you sell them 
plus we might keep one, I think they are breeding quality. They are strong and healthy and large, and don't have any defects as far as you can tell. 
We castrated the smaller ones that didn't appear as good. 
We are going to try and put the intact ones in the pasture with the billy and then in their own stall at night. The big issue is the nursing. Maybe we can put them with the does a few times a day to nurse, while the girls are not with them


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Generally they start going into heat around 4 months. But I have heard of as early as 3 months.


----------

